# NYGB



## jw (Apr 8, 2022)

Strip & Green Beans, still on a Keto kick.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## reformed grit (Apr 8, 2022)

Those look pretty good, Josh. I don't even mind if they got dropped in some dirt. 

I bet they won't get that on the Space Station.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Apr 8, 2022)

Them’s flavorin’s.


----------



## reformed grit (Apr 8, 2022)

jw said:


> Them’s flavorin’s.


Yeah, but some of it looks like salt, and that's still dirt

Well, unless it's sea-salt?


----------



## jw (Apr 8, 2022)

reformed grit said:


> Well, unless it's sea-salt?


I can sea it. That count?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Apr 8, 2022)

Would flank and pintos still be keto? Looks yummy!


----------



## jw (Apr 8, 2022)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Would flank and pintos still be keto? Looks yummy!


Nay on the pintos. Green beans are the only legume-ish thing that get a pass. Too much sugar and carbs in the others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reformed grit (Apr 8, 2022)

These days 'they' can make most anything green. It's part of Irish world domination.

...well, except maybe little baby cows.


----------



## JH (Apr 8, 2022)

Very nice. I would do keto again, but it leaves me too sore from the gym

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jw (Apr 8, 2022)

Jerrod Hess said:


> Very nice. I would do keto again, but it leaves me too sore from the gym


More fat in the diet. Fish oil. Potassium, sodium, calcium, B1s, and magnesium. The LORD seems to have blessed those means for me thus far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reformed grit (Apr 8, 2022)

Probably enough orange colouring in all that mixed together to make it an excellent Protestant choice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Apr 8, 2022)

Jerrod Hess said:


> Very nice. I would do keto again, but it leaves me too sore from the gym


Funny story. I was supposed to 5 sets of [email protected] on squats today.

Nearly failed my first set, couldn’t figure out why. Turns out, I absentmindedly forgot to count the bar, so I was at 275lb. Makes the following sets a bit tougher.

Deadlifts prolly gonna suffer this round.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JH (Apr 8, 2022)

jw said:


> Funny story. I was supposed to 5 sets of [email protected] on squats today.
> 
> Nearly failed my first set, couldn’t figure out why. Turns out, I absentmindedly forgot to count the bar, so I was at 275lb. Makes the following sets a bit tougher.
> 
> Deadlifts prolly gonna suffer this round.


Lol. Very nice. I've been getting more into dumbbells lately, branching out from your basic SBD. Just to switch things up and keep it interesting. Or if I get bored I'll do deficit tempo deadlifts, or superset things. I also love me some MYOREP sets for dat burn. I didn't fare as well with that on keto either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Apr 8, 2022)

Jerrod Hess said:


> Lol. Very nice.


T’Weren’t nice at all! But I did power through the deadlifts.


----------



## reformed grit (Apr 8, 2022)

You seem to have an elderly brain cloud though, and may need ice cream for that.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## jw (Apr 8, 2022)

reformed grit said:


> You seem to have an elderly brain cloud though, and may need ice cream for that.


True.


----------



## Herald (Apr 8, 2022)

I offer my professional services as a taste tester and critical food evaluator.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jw (Apr 8, 2022)

Herald said:


> I offer my professional services as a taste tester and critical food evaluator.


Come over to Texas, Brother. It’d be great to visit again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herald (Apr 8, 2022)

jw said:


> Come over to Texas, Brother. It’d be great to visit again.


It has been a while. I will certainly reach out to you the next time I am near the Metroplex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reformed grit (Apr 8, 2022)

Despite what Jesus taught in John 6, it's mostly a misunderstanding that one finds cannibals in closer proximity to large cities.


----------



## JH (Apr 8, 2022)

jw said:


> More fat in the diet. Fish oil. Potassium, sodium, calcium, B1s, and magnesium. The LORD seems to have blessed those means for me thus far.


Alright punk, thou hast convinced me to try again. I went to Walmart and got chicken, shrimp, brats, and pork rinds. Can you link a good source or food source for B1's, calcium, magnesium, and fish oil? I get enough sodium for sure (twice as much on keto), and get enough potassium from spinach I cook.


----------



## jw (Apr 8, 2022)

Jerrod Hess said:


> Alright punk, thou hast convinced me to try again. I went to Walmart and got chicken, shrimp, brats, and pork rinds. Can you link a good source or food source for B1's, calcium, magnesium, and fish oil? I get enough sodium for sure (twice as much on keto), and get enough potassium from spinach I cook.


Okay, Chump. I'll send you a private message.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## jw (Apr 8, 2022)

Okay, I guess I actually started a private chat, not a private message.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reformed grit (Apr 9, 2022)

And here I was thinking it was a meal.


----------

